# Dating This Seiko



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Would be interested to know the approx age of this seiko 7005-2000,it doesnt appear on the seiko production date calculator and im curious.p.s this could be the winning shot in the photo competition









i wish had a new camera ,and the skills to use it


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

If it's a 7005 it should be in the calculator. This movement was around from the late 60's to early 80's (IIRC), so your watch has to fall somewhere in that range.

Whats the serial number on it.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have tried every combination to try to get a date,it keeps saying sorry your movement is not in the database,the numbers on th case back are 002146 7005-2000and on the bottom of the dial 7005-2000??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

When dating a Seiko it helps to know the decade in which the watch was first made. From the serial number of this watch (002146) I'd date the watch to October 1970/1980 - the first number is the year of the decade in which the watch was made i.e. 0 = 1980 (the first year of the decade), 1 = 1981, 2 = 1982 etc, the second number is the month of manufacture, in this case 0 = October. N = November, D = December with January to September being indicated by the numbers 1 - 9 (1 = January, 9 = September).

Unfortunately the 7005 movement doesn't appear to be on the Seiko & Citizen Forum production date calculator







but the 7006 movement does. I'm not sure but I think the 7006 could be the same movement as the 7005 but with the addition of a day display (as I said I'm not 100% positive about this though!!). According to the production date calculator the 7006 movement was released in 1972. If both movements (7005 & 7006) came out at the same time then that would mean that your watch dates from October 1980 (& has had quite a hard life from the look of it!). Of course the 7006 could be a development of the 7005, in which case the 7005 would have to have been released before the 7006. In which case, from the serial number, it would date from October 1970.

Does the back say "water resistant" or "waterprooof"? This can be used to narrow the date down further because manufacturers stopped using "waterproof" after a certain date (1970ish I thought - but, again, I may be wrong about this). Mainly because some of the watches that claimed to be waterproof weren't & a lot of people were getting p**sed off when they went to swimming in their waterproof watch only to find out that it was anything but! Lots of warranty claims & expense for the companies involved! Even a 1000m divers watch doesn't claim to be anything other than water resistant these days.

So the answer is definitely October but the year could be either 1970 or 1980. From the look of the watch I'd have gone for 1970 but then, if you're not the original owner of the watch, who knows what it's been subjected to?







? I've got friends who buy watches knock the sh*t out of them so that they last 6 months max & then go out & buy another (my point being that just because a watch looks old doesn't mean it is)!

Hope this helps a bit


----------

